# cups 1.1.15

## tooly

Hallo,

bei einem emerge -u world wurde cups auf die Version 1.1.15 aktualisiert. Leider konnte ich danach nicht mehr drucken. Auf der Homepage von Cups habe ich gelesen, dass ab Version 1.1.15 eine spezielle Version von Ghostscript benötigt wird. Ich also nicht faul und emerge unmerge ghostscritp eingegeben, dann espgs-7.05.2 runtergeladen und mittels ./configure usw. installiert, aber was soll ich sagen ich kann immer noch nicht drucken. Zwar meldet z.B. die Druckerverwaltung unter KDE dass die Testseite an den Drucker gesand wurde aber nichts passiert.

Sicherlich habe ich mal wieder etwas übersehen, wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

mfg

  tooly

----------

## choi65

Guten Tag,

es gibt cupsd in /etc/init.d. Hast du das gestartet?

----------

## tooly

Hallo choi65,

ja cups selbst ist gestartet und wird von ghostscript 7.05.2 beim ./configure auch gefunden. Cups wird beim booten bereits gestartet.

mfg

  tooly

----------

## choi65

Hallo tooly,

guck in /etc/cups/ printers.conf  und lpoptions nach.

Und module parport geladen?

Welchen Drucker hast du? 

Gruß

Choi

----------

## tooly

Hallo choi65,

ich nutze einen HP Deskjet 980cxi der per usb an den Rechner angeschlossen ist. Somit ist parport nicht nötig. Der Drucker lief ja auch einwandfrei mit cups 1.1.14, eben nur nicht mit cups 1.1.15. Nachdem ich nun cups 1.1.15 wieder runtergeschmissen habe und cups 1.1.14 installiert habe läuft auch alles wieder prima. Es muss also an cups 1.1.15 liegen bzw. an der konfiguration desganzen.

Allerdings ist in einige Newsgroups zu lesen, dass div. User probleme mit cups 1.1.15 haben.

Danke für Deine Hilfe

mfg

  tooly

----------

## tooly

NACHTRAG !

emerge -p -u cups gibt jetzt die version 1.1.15-1 zum update an. Ein kurzer Test zeigte, dass cups in dieser Veriosn einwandfrei läuft.

mfg

  tooly

----------

## Lasker

 *tooly wrote:*   

> NACHTRAG !
> 
> emerge -p -u cups gibt jetzt die version 1.1.15-1 zum update an. Ein kurzer Test zeigte, dass cups in dieser Veriosn einwandfrei läuft.
> 
> mfg
> ...

 

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen: Mein Drucker (HP880C) läuft nur mit der alten Version. Hab gerade nochmal versucht upzudaten, etc-update ausgeführt, cupsd gestartet und versucht eine Testseite von der admin-page zu drucken. Nichts - nicht mal ne simple Warnung. Das einzige, womit cups rausrückt, ist (wenn ich den gescheiterten Job nochmal ausführen lasse): client-error-not-possible.

Zum Glück ist downgraden einfach und funktioniert ohne irgendetwas neu zu starten (nach emerge nur etc-update ausgeführt).

Funktioniert sofort.

Dummerweise scheine ich die gentoo - Entwickler nicht davon überzeugen zu können, dass irgendwas faul ist mit cups 1.1.15-r2.

So wird wohl noch das ein oder andere Haar gerauft werden müssen...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

